# Header and test pipe write up



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

Well I have yet to see a write up for the install of this equipment and since I just did it last night I figure why not do this sadle I have no picture buta good memory of it all 


First while the cars on the ground take off your engine cover so you can get to the top nuts on the header, 

After I took the cover off I jacked the car up all of the bolts are 13mm bolts and you'll need variety of extensions I first took the 3 bolts that hold the flex pipe with the cat on to the header I took that off then there is two bolts holding piping up I took those out and let the pipe sit on the bracket that is there then I moved back to the next two bolts that is near the gas tank so you'll need to put the jack under the gas tank but don't jack hard it's plastic and will prolly brake you'll take the two Bolts out, then I got the rubber holders off and they are a pain I used a flat head and fondled it around lol got them off then there is two bolts on the back passenger side that come out easily, now everything is unbolted you have two brackets I'm calling it, theres 4 bolts per bracket when you take them off the exhaust will fall and I'm not a big guy as some may know its a pain but be careful, 

Now that the cat back is off slide it all back . There is a piece that holds the cat pipe to the rest of the exhaust it's two bolts mostlikely rusted on I broke mine and put new ones on, 

Now I highly and stress highly suggest soaking the header nuts and studs in pb blaster or another agent like that, 

I soaked mine for 30minutes and sprayed them three times, oh i forgot, before you take the cat back off take the o2 sensor out its a 22mm or use the tool, but now you will want to take the jack stands out from the front and take the head shield off of the shouldn't be to hard I had to cut mine at the bottom since I don't have a o2 sensor tool but didn't bother me got it out, 

Once the heat shield is off you want to blast the top 10 nuts and studs then under neath there is 5 nuts and studs, let them soak now I had a buddy help with the headers since I'm a body man for cars and he's a mechanical student at my college but I know he used an extension on the too ones and on the bottom what lengths idk but nothing broke a few studs can with the nuts but nothing broke that's the main goal lol , 

Once all of the nuts are off you will want to take the header through the top of the car just watch your coolant line, 

Now it is just reversing everything I put the test pipe on the headers then out the connector on for the rest of the exhaust 

We ran into one problem with my hardware the Eurojet headers are a little thicker then the stockons, so we had to get a few new nuts since the stock copper ones don't thread right away some put high temp lock tight. On the ones we had to replace but we aren't worried about it I am going to check it in the middle of the week to make sure it's all good but I have no fear in the install , 


Was an easy job just need to take your time and be careful of the nuts and stuff snapping, I'll post the video I have of my car from last night we didn't finish till around 1130 12 at night so I couldn't stepmom the gas but It was so loud but car runs like ass with out the rest of the exhaust but like my buddy said car sounds like a r32 amazing sound. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnQTy...e_gdata_player 

That's the clip its 1st gear at 1000-1500rpm then a stop and go I love it, I did out the stock piping back on from the testpipe back stil sounds amazing I can't wait to get the rest of Eurojet exhaust and a united motors tune , 

Only complaint car smells but that's from no cat oh well lol:thumbup:


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Holy run-on sentences and spelling errors Batman.:laugh: 

Should have taken pictures because those tend to help people. Good job on being first to try a DIY for this though. :thumbup:


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

Haha yeah I type that only girls iPad I'll edit it tomorrow and when I check all the bolts Wensday I'll take pictures


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I want to stress the fact of getting new, longer studs and the use of copper nuts. I'm surprised you safely got the header on utilizing the stock studs.. mine only caught less than half the threads of the nut. Picked up longer studs at summit racing.


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

like kevin said longer studs are needed idk where to get them but we got new nuts that we threaded on like 5 spins i think my buddy said


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

teejaybee said:


> like kevin said longer studs are needed idk where to get them but we got new nuts that we threaded on like 5 spins i think my buddy said


 You can probably use thread matched grade 8 bolts. My buddy had actual bolts holding his manifold on his big hp EVO.


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

yeah the bolts i picked up at homodepot were like the m8 1.25


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

link doesn't work for me


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

The 5 cylinder has its own unique sound. I don't feel that it sounds like a vr in any manor.


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

well trying to compare it to a motor for those who havnt heard it in person is what i mean by saying it sounds like a r32 even my buddy that helped fallowed me that night and he said that said its a unique sound


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

teejaybee said:


> well trying to compare it to a motor for those who havnt heard it in person is what i mean by saying it sounds like a r32 even my buddy that helped fallowed me that night and he said that said its a unique sound


 I gotcha :thumbup:


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

kev you east coast?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

At around 20 secs it sounds like you got some beast in your car growling hahaha. Shoulda opened it up alittle more, I wanna hear this thing.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

teejaybee said:


> kev you east coast?


 In the middle east! Lol I'm in Cleveland Ohio.


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

@ tay it was 12am when i drove around but yes it sounds like a monster i put the stock exhaust from testpipe back on so i can drive it , it runs like **** with just headers/testpipe 

and @ kev you going to h2oi? dumbquestions but never know lol


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

teejaybee said:


> @ tay it was 12am when i drove around but yes it sounds like a monster i put the stock exhaust from testpipe back on so i can drive it , it runs like **** with just headers/testpipe
> 
> and @ kev you going to h2oi? dumbquestions but never know lol


 I may go for the judging and then just leave. Not really my scene. We'll see if I stay I'll need somewhere to crash and from what I've heard everything is pretty much booked already.


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

Hmmm if I knew you better id let you crash at my parents beach place in dover de. Since its a 45min drive to the spot last year lol what I'm doing all 3 days


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

teejaybee said:


> Hmmm if I knew you better id let you crash at my parents beach place in dover de. Since its a 45min drive to the spot last year lol what I'm doing all 3 days


 Thanks for the offer, but honestly I'm 95% not gonna be there. My lady has to have serious surgery, and isn't going to be able to work, so I have to cover ALL the bills for 12 weeks. Being pre-diagnosed with ovarian cancer at the age of 22 sucks  Hopefully the surgery cures it. 

If I can make it I'll find someone to give 100$ to to crash on the floor. Most likely AndyP :thumbup: 

Oh and on those studs we were talking about. Hit up AutoZone they had some at the location by me. Looked like a match.


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

Damn man im sorry to her that;( my girls grandma fraught cancer for a few years and we just setup a at wash to donate money for cancer research but if you need a place let me know 


But alright I'll have Todo that then


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

teejaybee said:


> Damn man im sorry to her that;( my girls grandma fraught cancer for a few years and we just setup a at wash to donate money for cancer research but if you need a place let me know
> 
> 
> But alright I'll have Todo that then


 Ya she'll be fine. As long as that attitude is kept it'll be fine. They don't think its spread at all so surgery to remove the cancer should work! I'll let you know. 

They don't look like quality at all but hey they were long.


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

yeup stay positive and haha yeah well its auto zone


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> The 5 cylinder has its own unique sound.


I always thought it sounded like a low flyby of a military helicopter, LOL! :laugh:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

H3LVTCA said:


> I always thought it sounded like a low flyby of a military helicopter, LOL! :laugh:


 Actually ya it kinda does!


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

haha ill agree on that one if it didnt run like ass with out the rest of the exhaust on id drive it like that but it has no power that way lol


----------

